# Briggs and Stratton mower-won't start



## Lulu1 (Mar 21, 2009)

How do you start an overheated twin-engine, 20-hp Briggs and Stratton lawnmower? After having just put gas in the tank, it still won't "turn over" and get going. I'm new at this, as my Dad is too ill to put any of his former "know-how" into getting it to work, and I'm now the "do everythng" person when it comes to yard cutting with any and all mowers. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

You mentioned that your engine was overheated - can you move the engine at all now or is it seized up??

If it is seized up - I fear that it has "gone to its maker" , but if you can move the engine and it will turn over - change the oil, see if you can clean up the plug and see if you can get it to start.


----------



## Lulu1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, Mr. Chooks, as I need all the "help" I can get at this time, however, I'm not sure what you meant by the word "seized up". Would you explain that to me? And again, thanks for your reply!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It means that the engine is "locked - frozen" up. The internal parts will no longer move.

Is there any chance you meant overhead (valve) not overheated?

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Lulu - will the engine turn over at all when you attempt to start it?. 

If it moves, then there is some hope,:normal: but if it is frozen solid and won't move - the damage is often so great that the costs of repairs are questionable.:sigh:

How do you know it was overheated and what happened to cause it to overheat?


----------

